# Make your DAMASKO unique!



## WatchMann

Hi all,

We just got a newsletter from Damasko that translates as this:

Now you have the possibility your DAMASKO to customize and thereby make it unique. Whether there should be another pointer , another Bi light or an engraving , so do your DAMASKO something special .We are happy with questions and ideas available and inform you of your options next month.Greetings from DAMASKO GmbH

Stand by for more details when they come in.

Best regards, Greg
WatchMann.com


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

WatchMann said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We just got a newsletter from Damasko that translates as this:
> 
> Now you have the possibility your DAMASKO to customize and thereby make it unique. Whether there should be another pointer , another Bi light or an engraving , so do your DAMASKO something special .We are happy with questions and ideas available and inform you of your options next month.Greetings from DAMASKO GmbH
> 
> Stand by for more details when they come in.
> 
> Best regards, Greg
> WatchMann.com


As someone who is saving up for a Damasko (and also e-mailed WatchMann about this last month) I was looking into customization options for Damasko and this is fantastic news.


----------



## icybluesmile

Will be able to send in watches to have this done or will it only be an option when purchasing new? This is good news either way!


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

wow, this is going to open up a pandoras box for me. I can't wait to hear about all the possible options.


----------



## karhu

Great news, that DA37 with the red tipped seconds hand looks awesome. Anyone know what a "bi light" is though?


----------



## ahsan

I plan on ordering a da47 next week. But now I am thinking what kind of customization can i have done before i order. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy Chen

I am hoping Damasko would offer watches with a non-date option. Anyone else would like this option?


----------



## timefleas

Andy Chen said:


> I am hoping Damasko would offer watches with a non-date option. Anyone else would like this option?


Yes, I could go for a non-date--but I doubt that would be an "option" since likely Damasko would want to use a different movement, rather than just leaving out the date wheel on an existing movement, which would mean, I would think, the need to simply produce a new simpler watch. These days, with smart and cell phones, etc., the date is pretty accessible, and somewhat redundant on the wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes

icybluesmile said:


> Will be able to send in watches to have this done or will it only be an option when purchasing new? This is good news either way!


Best to contact them I guess.

I would imagine, for a price, they will do it but it is probably much more efficient to get it done at the point of purchase (no doubling up of parts).


----------



## WatchMann

icybluesmile said:


> Will be able to send in watches to have this done or will it only be an option when purchasing new? This is good news either way!


Hope to find out soon, but likely the latter.


----------



## sulpher

karhu said:


> Great news, that DA37 with the red tipped seconds hand looks awesome. Anyone know what a "bi light" is though?


A "Billight" is the luminous dot at the 12 hours mark on the bezel as far as I know.
The company who produces those lume dots is called Billight SA. (see: http://www.billight.ch/ )


----------



## StufflerMike

Here's a Damasko DC66 with red billight and red seconds hand (just as an example how a customized Damasko might look like)


----------



## StufflerMike

A sample already published on FB....









....and there it says:

Ab sofort haben Sie die Möglichkeit Ihre DAMASKO individuell zu gestalten und dadurch einzigartig zu machen. Ganz gleich, ob es ein anderer Zeiger, ein anderes Bilight oder eine Gravur sein soll, so machen Sie Ihre DAMASKO zu etwas ganz Besonderem.
Gerne stehen wir bei Fragen und Vorstellungen zur Verfügung und informieren Sie gerne über Ihre Möglichkeiten und anfallende Zusatzkosten.

From now on you have the possibility to create your DAMASKO individual and through this to make it unique. Although, if it should be another hand, another bilight or an engraving, with this feature you make your DAMASKO very special.
Please do not hesitate to contact us, if you should have any questions and ideas. We inform you with pleasure about your possibilities and additional costs.


----------



## Pencey Prep

Andy Chen said:


> I am hoping Damasko would offer watches with a non-date option. Anyone else would like this option?


Yes that would be good. It would suit their design ethic. Stripped down to the basics


----------



## karhu

sulpher said:


> A "Billight" is the luminous dot at the 12 hours mark on the bezel as far as I know.
> The company who produces those lume dots is called Billight SA. (see: http://www.billight.ch/ )


That's a new one for me, thanks! Looking forward to seeing what kinds of design tweaks people come up with!


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Do you know all the color options for the bilight?


----------



## Deepdive

I am disapointed little bid because I bought DA46 month ago and I asked Damasko directly to get blue second hand (because I already have yellow-green on my DA36 so I have two same dials).
They refused and said customization is not possible.

damn!


----------



## Junior29

Deepdive said:


> I am disapointed little bid because I bought DA46 month ago and I asked Damasko directly to get blue second hand (because I already have yellow-green on my DA36 so I have two same dials).
> They refused and said customization is not possible.
> 
> damn!


I feel your pain. If that exact configuration was a possibility about a year ago, I would have had to consider it pretty carefully against the DA44 I purchased. But, on the bright side, I am sure that your request along with many others contributed to the future availability of options for Damasko customers.


----------



## David Woo

Deepdive said:


> I bought DA46 month ago and I asked Damasko directly to get blue second hand.
> They refused and said customization is not possible.


i assume they would be happy to do it now.


----------



## Deepdive

David Woo said:


> i assume they would be happy to do it now.


Maybe, but, need to send it back, you know


----------



## Progress

What's the possibility of getting fully lumed numerical markers on a DA46?


----------



## StufflerMike

Progress said:


> What's the possibility of getting fully lumed numerical markers on a DA46?


I'd email Damasko in the first place.


----------



## picklepossy

stuffler said:


> Here's a Damasko DC66 with red billight and red seconds hand (just as an example how a customized Damasko might look like)
> 
> View attachment 8121306


Before I ordered my DC66 over a month ago I had asked if I could get the exact option done as this picture and they said it was not an option. A little disappointing especially for what I paid. I also asked for a German date wheel (which Damasko said NP) but when it arrived to Canada it was the wrong date wheel. I had waited 3 weeks to get this watch and I didn't want to send it back and have to wait once again.

One other thing I would like to add would be better lume. For what you pay especially for a DC66 the lume should be much much better. Wonder if I can send my watch back to Damasko to get the lume redone or wait till the warranty runs out and get blue lume like I had on my Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## smalleq

picklepossy said:


> Before I ordered my DC66 over a month ago I had asked if I could get the exact option done as this picture and they said it was not an option. A little disappointing especially for what I paid. I also asked for a German date wheel (which Damasko said NP) but when it arrived to Canada it was the wrong date wheel.


Do the chronographs not come with both German and English available on the same wheel like the DA versions?


----------



## picklepossy

smalleq said:


> Do the chronographs not come with both German and English available on the same wheel like the DA versions?


Only the watches with the 2824 movement not the 7750.


----------



## StufflerMike

A 2836 it is.


----------



## Deepdive

Lume is pretty good on a Damasko, its c1, not so stron as c3 or bgw9 but good enough... 

I have many watches with stronger lume, or even strongest (lumtecs, armidas, seikos etc) but really think those on Damasko is great.

And also, the hands are great sized and shaped so night visibility is best for me. I prefer to wear da36 or 46 in the night, the best night watch I ever have...


----------



## Ds1

Drat! Just as I buy my first DA46...

I was actually thinking about doing some customizing myself down the road.


----------



## Reyken

I called them yesterday with the exact same question - is better lume an option (or at least the numerals)
The answer, unfortunately, was no- changes on the dial are not possible.
What you can get is a different second hand, an engraving (that is nothing new) or, as mentioned, a different bi light.


----------



## Progress

stuffler said:


> I'd email Damasko in the first place.


I posed this question to Damasko via email:

Is it possible to order the DA46 with lumed numerical markers? That is to say, the numbers themselves having lume?

This was their response:

"Thank you for your e-mail and your interest in our watches.

The indicators are coated with special luminous paint.
The numbers are lumed.

The numbers on the bezel are not coated with special luminous paint.

Best regards,
Janine Stuiber"

------

I'm going to chalk this up as a language barrier issue because everything I've read is that the dial cannot be modified and the numbers are not lumed.


----------



## Wysie

So if I order a DA36 but ask for a blue seconds hand, is it a DA36 or a DA38?


----------



## Wanderfalken

Wysie said:


> So if I order a DA36 but ask for a blue seconds hand, is it a DA36 or a DA38?


On a related note, will there be any notation on the caseback that the watch has been customized? For example, you order a DA37 with a colored hand and no custom engraving. Will the back look normal and have the next sequential DA37.XXXX number?


----------



## sulpher

stuffler said:


> A 2836 it is.


2836-2 to be precise. Just 2836 was another movement as far as I am aware.
(Whatever the difference is.  )


----------



## StufflerMike

sulpher said:


> 2836-2 to be precise. Just 2836 was another movement as far as I am aware.
> (Whatever the difference is.  )


It is not another movement. The 2836, 2836-1, 2836-2 are only slightly different. The castle wheels are different, the square being fractional bigger (2/10 iirc). Other than that I do not know of any crucial differences. 
Btw: OP just wrote about the movement being a 2824 and I wanted to keep it as simple as he did and duly noted it is a 2836. 
All, 2824 and 2836, are based on the 2801, pardon me 2801-2.


----------



## sulpher

I was once at a Furniturist in Biel and he had two separate drawers for the 2836 and the 2836-2 movement so I assumed the parts aren't interchangeable and that there is a difference in the movements.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, about 90% are interchangable. However, the 2836 and 2836-1 (different stem, ESA 952.101
) are phased out.


----------



## rcs914

Progress said:


> I posed this question to Damasko via email:
> 
> Is it possible to order the DA46 with lumed numerical markers? That is to say, the numbers themselves having lume?
> 
> This was their response:
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail and your interest in our watches.
> 
> The indicators are coated with special luminous paint.
> The numbers are lumed.
> 
> The numbers on the bezel are not coated with special luminous paint.
> 
> Best regards,
> Janine Stuiber"
> 
> ------
> 
> I'm going to chalk this up as a language barrier issue because everything I've read is that the dial cannot be modified and the numbers are not lumed.


Exactly what I was thinking. Honestly the numbers not being lumed is one of the things that has kept me from ordering a Damasko so far. I've never quite understood why they aren't, honestly. But the idea of being able to have a red seconds hand and bilight on a DA46 may make up for that!


----------



## parsig9

I'd like a DA46 with orange second hand and pip. Wonder about that option. Have to keep checking. Just not big on the lime yellow they use so much.


----------



## macboots

I'm a military aviator, and have enjoyed my DC56 since 2009. Always kept great time. I wear it very hard, keeping it on when I work on my cars and motorcycles, and always wear it when I fly. It gets banged up a lot. The leather strap is long since gone, but personally I feel a tool watch like this belongs on a NATO strap anyways. You have to look very closely to see the microscratches on the case bezel. Otherwise it is pristine.

I just joined my new squadron last month. A few guys were talking about doing a custom watch order, were thinking of Fortis amongst a few other brands, and I suggested they look into Damasko, and showed them how well my case has held up. They corresponded with Nadja, and settled on the DC58 (our squadron colors are blue, so they wanted a blue hand). However, several folks wanted a our squadron logo on the face (Fortis has done this for several of our sister squadrons).

Turns out Damasko has agreed to do a custom tooling to provide us with our logo on the front, in addition to custom engraving on the back. We will probably put the logo underneath the second hand sweeper (by the 9 o'clock position). This is great news, and I'll probably open a new thread to document as we move forward with our order.


----------



## dhk

Hi

New forum member for Norway here.

I recieved my new DA46 directly from Damasko in Germany yesterday. Thanks to these forums I was made aware of the opportunities to customize your Damasko watch. As you can see from the pictures I ordered the watch with a red seconds hand. The cost for changing the seconds hand was an additional 25 Euros added to the price. I love how this watch looks now.


----------



## sulpher

Looks nice should have also gotten a red billight, though. Would have been a nice red touch on the bezel, too.


----------



## Jball1125

Much nicer than the yellow. I personally would have gone with white or the blue on the DB series but the red looks great too. Very cool option from Damasko.



dhk said:


> Hi
> 
> New forum member for Norway here.
> 
> I recieved my new DA46 directly from Damasko in Germany yesterday. Thanks to these forums I was made aware of the opportunities to customize your Damasko watch. As you can see from the pictures I ordered the watch with a red seconds hand. The cost for changing the seconds hand was an additional 25 Euros added to the price. I love how this watch looks now.


----------



## sulpher

Jball1125 said:


> I personally would have gone with white or the blue on the DB series


But .... the DB series seconds hand is blue?!


----------



## mutemode

macboots said:


> I'm a military aviator, and have enjoyed my DC56 since 2009. Always kept great time. I wear it very hard, keeping it on when I work on my cars and motorcycles, and always wear it when I fly. It gets banged up a lot. The leather strap is long since gone, but personally I feel a tool watch like this belongs on a NATO strap anyways. You have to look very closely to see the microscratches on the case bezel. Otherwise it is pristine.
> 
> I just joined my new squadron last month. A few guys were talking about doing a custom watch order, were thinking of Fortis amongst a few other brands, and I suggested they look into Damasko, and showed them how well my case has held up. They corresponded with Nadja, and settled on the DC58 (our squadron colors are blue, so they wanted a blue hand). However, several folks wanted a our squadron logo on the face (Fortis has done this for several of our sister squadrons).
> 
> Turns out Damasko has agreed to do a custom tooling to provide us with our logo on the front, in addition to custom engraving on the back. We will probably put the logo underneath the second hand sweeper (by the 9 o'clock position). This is great news, and I'll probably open a new thread to document as we move forward with our order.


This is really cool! I'm sure there are a lot of people who will be excited to see what this looks like. Looking forward to your thread!


----------



## macboots

mutemode said:


> This is really cool! I'm sure there are a lot of people who will be excited to see what this looks like. Looking forward to your thread!


Thanks! Created new thread to not highjack this one...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I am saving for a Damasko & REALLY like the DA20 Black HOWEVER I need it to have lume.Do you think Damasko would do an "Old Radium"full lume dial?
The 2 watches pictured use SL"Old Radium".


----------



## StufflerMike

Don't think so since it would "completely" change the DA20 Vintage towards a new model. But hey, drop them an email and you are in the know.


----------



## macboots

stuffler said:


> Don't think so since it would "completely" change the DA20 Vintage towards a new model. But hey, drop them an email and you are in the know.


At the very least that would give them an indicator for a potential market...


----------



## markdeerhunter

I wish I could get a no date da36. That would be sweet.


----------



## chowmanfu

I usually hate dates, but Damasko does it right by matching the colors, balancing space with their logo, and not bothering the numerals.


----------



## chowmanfu

E8ArmyDiver, Timeless Luxury is offering a special edition Damasko DB series that is close to what you're looking for! I just got mine, and it's great! In two days I've gained only one second!


----------



## anarasanen

Can we change the dial color? Or is it just the second's hand color that is changeable?


----------



## StufflerMike

anarasanen said:


> Can we change the dial color? Or is it just the second's hand color that is changeable?


You will have to email Damasko to inquire. My guess based on whatnthey wrote: no.


----------



## Chris Stark

markdeerhunter said:


> I wish I could get a no date da36. That would be sweet.


I actually like the drop center day/date, especially since it's got a dial-color-appropriate background and tends to blend in a bit.

The one thing I hate about the black dial Tissot Visodate is that it has a white day/date wheel.


----------



## mucklechumps

I just ordered a Damasko DK14 with bracelet and asked if I could get a lumed second hand as an option. The answer was NO. I'm still very excited to receive the watch!


----------



## macboots

mucklechumps said:


> I just ordered a Damasko DK14 with bracelet and asked if I could get a lumed second hand as an option. The answer was NO. I'm still very excited to receive the watch!


There are a few aftermarket lumers who could probably hook you up for a reasonable fee...


----------



## mucklechumps

macboots said:


> There are a few aftermarket lumers who could probably hook you up for a reasonable fee...


True. I've lumed enough dials and hands over the years that I feel like I could match the Damasko but when I'm spending $3500 for a watch, I wouldn't want to open it to modify the lume on a second hand. On the other hand I'll be receiving my watch quickly, instead of waiting many months for a minor customization.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry for being late with a pic. Anyway, here we go...









You see that there is almost every colour available at Billight.ch


----------



## 41Mets

I'm looking forward to this preowned custom one coming to me. A great color combo!!

(Picture borrowed from seller)










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Sorry for the bump, but I wonder if they still offer customization or not? Is it possible to have BLACK Billight lume pip?


----------



## WatchMann

wtma said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I wonder if they still offer customization or not? Is it possible to have BLACK Billight lume pip?


Yes customization is offered, colors for the pip include red, orange, and white (pale green). Black is not available.


----------



## wtma

WatchMann said:


> Yes customization is offered, colors for the pip include red, orange, and white (pale green). Black is not available.


Thanks!
Honestly I wasn't sure if black Billight pip actually exists, but I imagine it would look awesome on all Damasko watches that have bezel.


----------



## DrGonzo

My crazy custom mod idea (if money were no object, though it is) would be: DK11 but with the orange accents of the DA43, including orange rather than red for the "SI" labeling on the dial.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## m9740

Progress said:


> What's the possibility of getting fully lumed numerical markers on a DA46?


Did you ever get an answer weather the numerals can be lumed?

Brg Daniel


----------



## Psalty

m9740 said:


> Did you ever get an answer weather the numerals can be lumed?
> 
> Brg Daniel


 This has pretty well been answered in the negative.


----------



## asmetana

Psalty said:


> This has pretty well been answered in the negative.


FWIW, I sent my DA36 to Everest Watch Works in Flagstaff and they did an amazing job luming the numerals. Looks great at night and during the day you'd never know the difference. Hadn't thought about it until I got my DB2 which came with lumed numerals and had to have it on my DA36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

asmetana said:


> FWIW, I sent my DA36 to Everest Watch Works in Flagstaff and they did an amazing job luming the numerals. Looks great at night and during the day you'd never know the difference. Hadn't thought about it until I got my DB2 which came with lumed numerals and had to have it on my DA36.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i saw the original lume pic and it was awesome. Is it still as bright and does it last all night?


----------



## asmetana

GreatScott said:


> i saw the original lume pic and it was awesome. Is it still as bright and does it last all night?


The numerals are not quite as bright but I have no complaints, I asked them to try to keep it as stock looking as possible so there are only a couple coats of lume (otherwise it would be appear raised). The numbers fade faster than the indexes but are still legible at 5+ hours on a good charge.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

Deepdive said:


> Lume is pretty good on a Damasko, its c1, not so stron as c3 or bgw9 but good enough...
> 
> I have many watches with stronger lume, or even strongest (lumtecs, armidas, seikos etc) but really think those on Damasko is great.
> 
> And also, the hands are great sized and shaped so night visibility is best for me. I prefer to wear da36 or 46 in the night, the best night watch I ever have...


Same here, lume may not be the brightest on Damaskos, but is the best visibility in low lighting I've seen. Which may be because of the anti reflective coatings...

Killerstraps


----------



## Azazello

Has anyone gotten a blue or red small seconds hand on a DC?


----------



## usc1

Does anyone know if damasko charges extra for customization?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

I believe I have heard that it is free, however there may be some changes with the return policy for custom orders so I would contact your AD.


----------



## wtma

usc1 said:


> Does anyone know if damasko charges extra for customization?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GreatScott said:


> I believe I have heard that it is free, however there may be some changes with the return policy for custom orders so I would contact your AD.


The all black damest bezel for my DK15 was free of charge. I bought it from Greg at Watchmann. Sale is final, no refund, no exchange.


----------



## usc1

Thanks fellas.


----------



## JoeRN

asmetana said:


> GreatScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw the original lume pic and it was awesome. Is it still as bright and does it last all night?
> 
> 
> 
> The numerals are not quite as bright but I have no complaints, I asked them to try to keep it as stock looking as possible so there are only a couple coats of lume (otherwise it would be appear raised). The numbers fade faster than the indexes but are still legible at 5+ hours on a good charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is how they should come from the factory. Awesome. I've just recently discovered Damasko, and I love the simple tool aesthetic and the tough cases. The fact that the numerals aren't lumed in the black dials just blows my mind. Makes no sense. Luckily the white dials look awesome (at least in pics). But I worry that the full lume dials will end up looking more green and less white in bright lighting. (Like the glycine airman base 22).


----------



## charger02

Anyone know the approx lead-time if ordering from the U.S. for custom engraving?


----------



## WatchMann

charger02 said:


> Anyone know the approx lead-time if ordering from the U.S. for custom engraving?


 Usually about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## LARufCTR

No date option would be A+


----------



## oso2276

JoeRN said:


> This is how they should come from the factory. Awesome. I've just recently discovered Damasko, and I love the simple tool aesthetic and the tough cases. The fact that the numerals aren't lumed in the black dials just blows my mind. Makes no sense. Luckily the white dials look awesome (at least in pics). But I worry that the full lume dials will end up looking more green and less white in bright lighting. (Like the glycine airman base 22).


The DB1 model has lumed numbers

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------

